# Seaborn boats?



## JAXON (May 4, 2015)

I been thinking about purchasing a new boat. I ran across these boats. Does anyone know the pros an cons of these boats. Thanks!


----------



## JAXON (May 5, 2015)

148 views an no replys. Must not be a very good boat. Ive been looking atime a lot of bay boats but there's so many it's hard to decide. Any suggestions.


----------



## oops1 (May 5, 2015)

I have a tidewater and love it.. It's my first bay boat so not much grounds for comparison. I never looked at the seaborn nor do I remember seeing that brand when I was looking. I'd suggest riding in as many as you can prior to purchase.


----------



## pic217 (May 5, 2015)

I have a 20 ft Shearwater and like it . I know people that have Key West and Sea pro and they like them. I fished out of the Sea pro and it seemed like a good boat.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

I got a 20ft Express bay boat last year, and really like it.


----------



## Bama B (May 5, 2015)

Theres very few boats that will compare to a shearwater. As far as Seaborn boats this is the first I have heard of them. I am not saying theres anything wrong with them. Just never heard of them till now  so cannot comment.


----------



## JAXON (May 5, 2015)

I really like the shearwater and pathfinder boats but their pretty pricey. The tidewater look nice also. I haven't checked out the express but will. I noticed the seaborns was manufactured in Blackshear ga


----------



## jfish (May 5, 2015)

Google sundance boats. That is who makes them. Yes correct in Blackshear GA. I have no idea about them. For the money they are I would buy a key west or sportsman for about same money. Both are probably better values.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 5, 2015)

The Seaborn boats are made by Sundance.  They hired a designer that used to work for Key West or Pro Line..I think and he designed the boat.  Its layed out well..I was at Sundance when they were finishing out the first boat out of the mold.  It looks ok..fit and finsh were good..gel coat was good..it had some nice upgrades on it.  My first impression was it was a nice boat for the family to cruise in and it could also fish.  I havnt seen too many on the water so I dont know how they hold up.  I can say that the Spyder Flats boat I had was made by Sundance and I was pleased with it.  I put that boat through its paces and then some..and it held up well. Bounce around to the other boat or fishing forums and search for Seaborn...see if anything pops up.


----------



## Dominion (May 6, 2015)

SKEETER Saltwater


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2015)

Never heard of them.  

I am looking at  a Key Largo 2000CC (not a bay boat) and it is made in Americus, GA.  It is a new boat they just introduced (Not even on their website) and is nothing like ther others.  It has more upgrades and is a cross where you get some options that a CC normally lacks and is a little more plush.  So you can be comfortable when cruising but also have an effective fishing boat too.


----------

